# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Forum Help (not excel)

## jazz56

I can not find a place to get help with the forum.



I can not use question marks(É) pound Symbols(/) etc in this forum.
I can not find anything that changes keyboard in settings.
This is only a problem in this forum, not my computer.

Here is how my upper case nums look from left
|!"/$%?&*()_+

Thank You in advance

----------


## arlu1201

What do you mean by uppercase numbers?  Have you by any chance activated Sticky Keys?  If you press the Shift key down 5 times and more, it activates it.

P.S - If you have any forum related issues, please post them here (i moved your thread here) - in the Suggestions for Improvement subforum.

----------


## jazz56

No it is not sticky keys
For question mark I get É
For Pound sign I get /

It is like I have a foreign language on here.
My keyboard works fine in all other programs

----------


## FDibbins

This is what I see from your post #1...




> Here is how my upper case nums look from left
> |!"/$%?&*()_+



So it looks fine to me?

----------


## jazz56

Found the problem! some how my keyboard got switched to French.

Thank You

----------


## ConneXionLost

A common "Canadian" problem.   :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

> A common "Canadian" problem.



Drives me nuts!  I'm figuring that there's some sort of short-cut key that does this at what seems random times.

----------


## FDibbins

oh really aye?  lol

----------

